# Led Lights



## MBrady (Apr 15, 2010)

Thinking of adding some Led lights. Any brands better than others. I have seen them priced anywhere from $4.00 to 39.00 per bulb. Any help or feedback would be great.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Based on reviews here I went to Superbright LED's.

I bought some WLED-x5's for the kids reading lights. They are a tad dimmer than the 4W bulbs we had in their fixtures, but the power useage is minimal and they sometimes turn on their lights in the middle of the night. This way it won't take too much juice and the bulbs are cool to the touch.

I also bought some WLED-xHP6 for standard fixtures. These really aren't much brighter despite being "super bright"









Today I just ordered some of the WLED-xHP15-T bulbs. They draw 4-5 times the current and have 3 times the number of LED's so I'm hoping those will be bright enough.

Now, I can't say enough good things about the website. Shipping is quick, and their selection is great. I also ordered a bunch of other lights for use in my DS's room which we are doing in a Star Wars theme. I'll post pictures of that when it is done.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I replaced all my outside marker lights and tail lights with lights from Super Bright LEDS I got a few bulbs from this place for the interior lights and have been happy with them overall, they are just a bit expensive. They are however bright enough for all needs and I only put them where I use them most, which is in the kitchen/dinette area.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I bought some of them and have been quite happy, replaced all of the interior lights in the TT. I bought the Wide Angle LED WLED-WW5 warm white for the bed areas and the WLED-NW5 natural white for the other areas from www.superbrightleds.com, shipping was $4.95, lights themselves $3.94 each. I had them within a week and no problems.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 16, 2009)

I used the ZIPZL3 lightsticks from www.prudentrver.com. There a little more money than the superbright led's but you can add led sticks as you need. I went with 1 led stick in 1 side of the light over the bed for reading and I used 1 on each side of the light over the couch and were we needed more light I went with 2 on each side of the light you can add up to 6 led sticks to each connector if you need. If you do a search for Garethsdad they are the sameones in his picture's.


----------



## MBrady (Apr 15, 2010)

how do the led lights brightness compare to the stock lights. the ones you mentioned for 3.95. do they give enough light?


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

MBrady said:


> how do the led lights brightness compare to the stock lights. the ones you mentioned for 3.95. do they give enough light?


I got 4 of the $3.95 ones. On my last trip I tested 2 of them over the dinette. It isn't really enough light to read by or play a game, at least for these old eyes. They are easy enough to change out so I may just use them when dry camping and change back to the regular ones when we are plugged in. I will probably use them in areas where not as much light is needed at night, bathroom, one of the porch lights and maybe the kitchen or where the kids would be likely to forget to turn them off. We have 5 days of dry camping in July. I just got a 45W solar panel and I'm working on the charge controller. It may not completely replenish usage, though I can be very conservative, especially when we will be sitting around the fire much of the night.


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

We just came back from a 4 day trip to the UP and the lights were great. The brightness was not as much as the stock lights but there were no issues with not being able to see adequately or anything (dishes, getting things out of cupboards, compartments, in the bathroom, etc), they were definitely bright enough. The natural white has more of a flourescent hue but we were fine with that (I have the natural white above the kitchen sink and above the dinette, all else has the warm white). I don't plan on changing any of them but since we were exploring so much we didn't spend alot of time in the TT either. I have the stock bulbs still in the camper so if I decide I need more light I can always change the bulbs out if needed. Overall I am very happy.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I am finally figuring out this picture thing. Here are pictures of the different lights.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Patty said:


> I think I am finally figuring out this picture thing. Here are pictures of the different lights.


What a difference in brightness. Good idea to change out for dry camping only.


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2010)

Not cheap, but feeling how warm the lights gets in the TT, they can't be good on battery usage! Is there any CFLs that small or the only other solution to reduce power usage is LED?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

carrot said:


> Not cheap, but feeling how warm the lights gets in the TT, they can't be good on battery usage! Is there any CFLs that small or the only other solution to reduce power usage is LED?


For a cheap reduction, replace your stock bulbs with those at lower wattage. I think the standard bulbs are around 18W? That would be 3 amps of draw per fixture (2 bulbs * 18W / 12V). Put in 7W landscape light bulbs and you are now at 1.17 amps per fixture. IMO, the 7W are bright enough for most uses. I'll run some with 4W bulbs that draw .67 amps per fixture. LED is about 1/10 of that useage, but you pay for those. Lowes sells the bulbs by us for ~$1/bulb in the landscape lighting area.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> For a cheap reduction, replace your stock bulbs with those at lower wattage.


Or cheaper yet... many have accomplished that by simply removed one of the two bulbs from each fixture.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sucess!!! Ok, plugged in the WLED-xHP15-T bulbs. They have 15 LEDsm 3 on the end, and the other 12 are in rows around the circumference of a small cylinder. Overall length is slightly longer than the standard bulb. So, one is incandescent and one is LED:









Can you tell which one????

Ok the right side is LED and the left is standard bulb. I am now a very happy camper. Equivalent (or even slightly more) light and less power useage...









Here's another picture. The closer unit is LED and the farther away is still incandescent.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, they look good. Did you get the warm white? at $17 a pop, it will take me a while to get them all replaced but maybe by next year. Do you know the difference in watts? It is definitely better than the $4 bulbs. I may have to stick with what I have for now. I need new shocks for the truck first, then new tires for it. sigh


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Patty said:


> Wow, they look good. Did you get the warm white? at $17 a pop, it will take me a while to get them all replaced but maybe by next year. Do you know the difference in watts? It is definitely better than the $4 bulbs. I may have to stick with what I have for now. I need new shocks for the truck first, then new tires for it. sigh


Yes, warm white. I bought 4 and will spread them around a bit. I'm also using some of the $4 bulbs where I don't need as much. The LED's seem to be about 1/10th the power usage for equivalent light output.


----------



## al b (Aug 13, 2007)

i just swapped out all my bulbs to these http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18062 all we do is dry camping and wanted a bulb that uses very little power but still produces a lot of light. i can have 8 of these glowing with the same power use as a single stock bulb,


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

al b said:


> i just swapped out all my bulbs to these http://www.dealextre...ls.dx/sku.18062 all we do is dry camping and wanted a bulb that uses very little power but still produces a lot of light. i can have 8 of these glowing with the same power use as a single stock bulb,


those are the same exact bulbs we put in our trailer, but from a different seller. We also replaced every bulb in the trailer and LOVE them. It is a white light which is great and don't have to worry about leaving 1 on accidentally. then we replaced the 4 outside lights (amber, porch, and drivers side , and one by the tongue) and they are wonderful. Definitely a great mod!


----------

